# Best print on demand dropshipping t-shirt company??



## UltraGrindInc (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey, i am kinda new to this forum and it's seems like the perfect place for this topic. Anyway i am currently setting up my small clothing business and after many weeks of research, i been through Galloree clothing, cafepress, zazzle and many more. But here is the thing, which one to trust?? I have seen multiple posts with each person complaining about the company i am interested in. It's really hard to choose, that's why i came here, which is one reliable. Also i was planning to setup my business here by buying in bulk t-shirts from a manufacturer in my state (Sydney, Australia) and was gonna print on them via local printers. But the shipping price in Australia is extremely expensive (22 AUD per shirt to Europe, insane right?) 

So if anyone could tell me which company is actually reliable i would be very thankful, or if you have a company that's been doing well for a long time.

(I am looking for a dropshipping company that charges reasonable price for shipping and it's print-on-demand custom t-shirt company)

I am NOT in anyway asking you to do my business planning for me, i done my research very well. The thing i am struggling with is which one to trust.


----------



## lisapeakin (Jun 18, 2018)

What part of the country are you in. This will make a huge difference!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

lisapeakin said:


> What part of the country are you in. This will make a huge difference!


They did...
Here is a quote from the OP...Look at the red text.
"Also i was planning to setup my business here by buying in bulk t-shirts from a manufacturer in my state (Sydney, Australia) and was gonna print on them via local printers."


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

UltraGrindInc said:


> But the shipping price in Australia is extremely expensive (22 AUD per shirt to Europe, insane right?)


Actually anyone can send a T-shirt from Australia to Europe and the US for $9 (AUD). For businesses, this can be reduced down to $2, depending on how many packets you are sending. It's not so easy to get that price, but it is possible. Just like everything else, you should pick up the phone and negotiate. 



Drop-shipping is very limiting, and expensive business model. You are basically making the sales for others, and you have no control over your product. 

The best thing to do is to start with the Australian market, ant then expand, abroad.


----------



## SivaramanS (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

You can try Qikink.com from India for Print on demand and Drop Shipping. Uniqueness is product variety, stock availability, own apparel manufacturing facilities, Original EPSON Inks, worldwide shipping etc.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There are some U.S. based smaller DTG wholesale fulfillment businesses that have competitive wholesale cost and do POD on a regular basis. Shipping to Europe is a possibility around a $9.00 cost. It is smewhat difficult to find them as there seems to be no venue for them to be listed. It would be interesting if someone could set up a site so smaller business could register for exposure. But, for now you just need to do your home-work.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Are you looking for a U.S. side printer or an Australian printer?
Will you be shipping to the States or Europe or both?


----------

